#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Are ECCO shoes sold in Thailand?

## Jools

Ecco is my favorite brand and one of the few shoes that don't require  break-in time. (for me at least). If anyone knows of this brand being sold in Thailand, please pass along the info. This forum is a great service.

----------


## Necron99

New ECCO Shop opened in Bangkok - Scandasia

----------


## Norton

Central Dept stores have them.

----------


## Elation

ECCO shoes are made in Thailand.  There used to be a small factory outlet store next to their factory in Ayutthaya, but it was many years ago since I visited.  Factory store is very small and selection was limited.  Not worth the trip unless you are in the area.

----------


## Jools

Thanks for the replies. I have difficulties with other brands. I was totally unaware that ECCO shoes were made in Thailand. As always this forum has the answers.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Sold in the dept. store in the Emporium at BTS Phrom Pong Sukhumvit.

Over priced really and rarely discounted. Decent shoes here are quite stupidly marked up and aimed at a public utterly besotted by brand names even though the product is made in a sweat shop out of run of the mill or poor quality materials.

Best time your shoe buying when you visit the West and take advantage of real competition which does not exist here in anything above local tat.

----------


## Pragmatic

ECCO Shoes Online | ZALORA Thailand

ECCO Shoes, ECCO Boots, ECCO Sandals - FREE SHIPPING! OnlineShoes.com
 


> *Ecco Shoe Factory*
> 
>                                      Factory outlet for ECCO shoes, boots,  adults and children's, Danish designs made within Thailand, open  09:00-18:00 Saturday and Sunday only. Saha Rattanakorn Industrial Estate, Nakorn Luang, Singburi.
> Tel: 03 571 6601


 http://bangkok.angloinfo.com/af/641/...-footwear.html

----------


## Hans Mann

Ecco shoes are not made in sweat shops. They actually have a decent factory here, recently renovated after a fire. 

And, you can find discounts at Ecco shops in the malls. Not their counters inside dept stores shoe section, where they usually only follow store promotion campaigns. 

Ecco shop at Mega Bangna was offering 30% off on some models last week. Don't know if that's still on.

----------


## withnallstoke

*Are ECCO shoes sold in Thailand?




*It would seem so.

*


*
It would seem so.

It would seem so.

It would seem so.

It would seem so.

It would seem so.

----------


## Covertjay

This brand has the breathable soles. Good except lets water in in rainy season.

----------


## taxexile

Like many Thai produced branded products, the dross they sell in the Thai stores is not comparable to the export quality products produced in the same factories that can be purchased abroad.

----------


## Pragmatic

^ I agree. Seems goods that fail quality assurance get sold as A1 here. Thais don't complain.

----------


## kmart

Yup. Sub-export quality Thai produce sold at all the "Outlet Mall" shops around Pattaya and Chonburi. They are twice the price of the first class output sold at their destination market in the UK..  Go figure. :rofl:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I find the sports shoes etc are cheaper in the UK now.

----------


## Pragmatic

^ The travel costs must outweigh the difference? :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

thought he was travelling to Thailand to buy them. :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Don't think Yaso. You'll sleep better for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Pragmatic some of us have better memories than others, pity you can't even remember what you and your wife discuss. :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

I drink to forget. It works.

----------

